# New birds



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

My new birds...

Black English Carriers









Red English Carriers









Grizzle German Beauty Homer hen









Saddle bar pair


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow. Luv the big cere and slender necks on the black/red Carriers. Is that a furry cere or does the head extend over the beak in the German bird?..luv saddles, white bars to boot!. Beautiful birds. Peace  YaSin


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great birds


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Gorgeous Birds!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

they all are lookin pretty spiffy,guess this means your going to have to expand the loft


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

WOW! They are beautiful.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

YaSin11 said:


> Wow. Luv the big cere and slender necks on the black/red Carriers. Is that a furry cere or does the head extend over the beak in the German bird?..luv saddles, white bars to boot!. Beautiful birds. Peace  YaSin




Yup that the cere on the GBH. Thanks!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> they all are lookin pretty spiffy,guess this means your going to have to expand the loft


I'm in the process of reducing my birds to make room for the upcoming babies. I don't have the option of expanding the loft.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice birds Eric!

LOVE the German Beauty and the White Bars, pare!


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow nice white bars saddle, saddles are great, have they breed yet what do the babies look like.good luck


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ezemaxima said:


> Yup that the cere on the GBH. Thanks!


can you fy the carriers


----------

